# bored....



## jamessheaj (Mar 15, 2007)

I realy dont know what to do. havent done anything in forever i just rot on my computer all day listening to music.


----------



## reXfeReL (Mar 15, 2007)

try to calm down and reframe from ripping your shirt off in a fit of rage


----------



## AntiProduct (Mar 15, 2007)

go outside and dont sit on the computer all day.


----------



## Crazycoon (Mar 15, 2007)

Feare not, the spring shall wake us all up!


----------



## jamessheaj (Mar 15, 2007)

*reXfeReL wrote:*


> try to calm down and reframe from ripping your shirt off in a fit of rage



hahahaha


----------



## Poking Victim (Mar 15, 2007)

Just get out on the street and explore the possibilities
Get to know your city intimately
dumpsters, shows, punx, they're all out there waiting for you


----------



## Mouse (Mar 16, 2007)

get a fucking job.


then you'll have moneys with which to do evil things with.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 16, 2007)

*jamessheaj wrote:*


> I realy dont know what to do. havent done anything in forever i just rot on my computer all day listening to music.



have you tried urban exploration? there's a ton of websites about it in the links section, and lots of resources as well. it's an amazingly fun thing to do.


----------



## Mady (Mar 16, 2007)

DO NOT get a job unless you want to add suicidal thoughts to boredum. Run away, explore make new friends, learn guitar, go swimming, ride a bike, do some political actions. Come up with creative social scenarios to fake in fron of unsuspecting passerbys, beg for change and sit in a coffee house talking for hours, get a pet, hop a train, make some art.

Post edited by: Mady Klepto, at: 2007/03/16 11:15


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 16, 2007)

take some pictures, go through junk, grow plants, read books and the news, ride a bike, learn to ride a unicycle, hike, explore like everyone else said


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah, go dumpster dive, it's awesome what you'll find out there!


----------



## Cush (Mar 16, 2007)

frump, coming from a clown/circus performer, riding a unicycle is HARD! i've been working since november and i still can barely ride it.


----------



## Line (Mar 16, 2007)

hell yeah my dad brought home a unicycle from the garbage a long time ago and im still not even close to being good at riding it but doesn't help the peddle falls off every 5 minutes but you know


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes I know, I'm still learning how to ride mine as well but that's why I said to learn. The experience takes time, and relieves boredom


----------



## Plague (Mar 17, 2007)

stick your thumb out and find a new place or places


----------



## jamessheaj (Mar 17, 2007)

aight ill check out the links


----------

